# Is supplementing with formula once or twice horrible?



## aprileileen (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi,

My daughter is 6 1/2 months and is strictly breastfed. I intended to never feed her formula but am realizing I may need to a few times next weekend. (My husband and I are going away on a much-needed getaway, and my mom's babysitting. Although I faithfully pump every morning, I don't have enough saved up to ensure it will last the whole time.)

Considering that I faithfully breastfeed and pump, am not willing to cancel our trip, understand the benefits of breastfeeding, and do not plan on making supplementing a habit, is this okay for me to do? I'm assuming feeding her formula a few times this weekend isn't going to hurt her. Am I wrong?

Can anyone refer me to a link with info about this?

Thanks!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't see anything wrong with it, I can pump for a week straight and only get enough milk for one bottle. We tried supplimenting with formula when my MIL needed to take DS for a bit on the fly and I had no milk pumped, that's how we discovered that DS is allergic to milk.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i wouldn't do it. do you have a friend who can give you some pumped milk?


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

it's not horrible in this situation. though you might want to have a few different types of formula on hand for your mom because she might not like the taste of all of them (breastmilk is sweeter). make sure you pump at least 6x per day, 20 minutes at a time, on your trip! and have a good time.


----------



## lovebugmama (May 23, 2003)

I recommend a trial run before you go off in case she won't take the bottle, rejects the formula or has an allergic reaction. I think that will give you a little bit of peace of mind while you're gone. This will also give you time to choose a different formula if you need to.


----------



## lesley&grace (Jun 7, 2005)

I personally am proud that I have never given Grace formula. That said...it's not milk of the devil's teat. I know formula companies aren't exactly saints, but I understand totally that pumping may not provide all your child needs. I agree with the trial run first, but maybe if you have the formula as a back up in case the ebm supply runs out? That way you know that you've done your best to provide as much of the "good stuff" as possible and you use a supplement which is just that; supplemental, not replacement. As long as you don't use Nestle product, I say go for it.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprileileen*

Considering that I faithfully breastfeed and pump, am not willing to cancel our trip, understand the benefits of breastfeeding, and do not plan on making supplementing a habit, is this okay for me to do? I'm assuming feeding her formula a few times this weekend isn't going to hurt her. Am I wrong?

Can anyone refer me to a link with info about this?

Thanks!

Considering those things that you stated, I would think it would be okay. Sorry, I don't have any real info on it. I know it would make me feel really bad. I guess it's a psychological thing. Some people would not do forumula because of what it is made from (not all natural). I just wouldn't want to because I would feel like I was letting ds down somehow. But you have a one-time situation and formula would help your situation. Like other posters said, you do need to consider/plan for the possible scenario that your dd may not drink it or may be allergic to it.

Also, a caution about the intent of "not making it a habit." It sounds like you are commited to this. Just be sure you don't make any future decisions based on "well, the formula worked out for us last time so..."


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

There are a couple of things I'd be concerned with: 1. an allergic reaction. Even if you trial a bottle or two at home prior to your trip and there doesn't seem to be a reaction, that exposure could sensitize the immune system and lead to a more severe response with subsequent bottles. 2. A negative impact on your own supply. A lot of women experience a drop after a couple days of not nursing and, while the supply can be increased fairly quickly, too many moms decide that it's just easier to let it go.

Obviously, you feel that this wkend is extremely important for you and your husband. In that case, I would be a pumping fool. Mornings alone aren't cutting it? Add as many pumping sessions as possible without interfering with your daughter's needs.

Missy


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprileileen*
Hi,

My daughter is 6 1/2 months and is strictly breastfed. I intended to never feed her formula but am realizing I may need to a few times next weekend. (My husband and I are going away on a much-needed getaway, and my mom's babysitting. Although I faithfully pump every morning, I don't have enough saved up to ensure it will last the whole time.)

Considering that I faithfully breastfeed and pump, am not willing to cancel our trip, understand the benefits of breastfeeding, and do not plan on making supplementing a habit, is this okay for me to do? I'm assuming feeding her formula a few times this weekend isn't going to hurt her. Am I wrong?

Can anyone refer me to a link with info about this?

Thanks!

Considering that you have said you ARE leaving her, you are NOT leaving her with enough bmilk, what else can we say but, "Of course you should feed her formula." There is really no other option if you have determined you are going to be in a situation where you are unwilling to provide bmilk.

Even if there is a risk of allergy (there is), nipple confusing (there is) or long term harm to the nursing relationship (very slight I would guess) given that you are for sure leaving formula is really the only option if you can't pump enough.


----------



## aprileileen (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for all of your input, everyone. I'll try to pump as much as possible everyday - more than just once - and hopefully it will produce enough milk storage! If not, I plan on going with organic formula; and we'll give it a test run first.

One other question: Can anyone please refer me to a link that describes the downsides of formula? My web research isn't coming up with what I'm looking for. Thanks!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean--- the downsides of formula?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprileileen*
One other question: Can anyone please refer me to a link that describes the downsides of formula? My web research isn't coming up with *what I'm looking for*. Thanks!

What, exactly, are you looking for?

I could post pages and pages and pages about how bmilk is better than formula, but it might be easier to find what you're looking for if I knew exactly what area you were interested (long term disease, effects on mother, gut changes, etc...)


----------



## aprileileen (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm looking for a concise list of the benefits of breastfeeding and the reasons not to use formula. For example, I heard that formula-fed babies are more likely to develop diseases later in life. If anyone knows a web page they could direct me to, it'd be great. Thanks


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

http://www.babyreference.com/InfantDeaths.htm


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.kellymom.com/newman/risks...ula_08-02.html

kellymom is, in general, a great website--put together by a lactation consultant, TONS of info, all well-supported with research.

Also:
http://www.lactivist.com/dangform.html


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

http://www.westonaprice.org/children/msgformula.html

http://www.promom.org/101/

http://aappolicy.aappublications.org...rics;115/2/496


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprileileen*
I'm looking for a concise list of the benefits of breastfeeding and the reasons not to use formula. For example, I heard that formula-fed babies are more likely to develop diseases later in life. If anyone knows a web page they could direct me to, it'd be great. Thanks









If you listed all the ways bmilk is better than formula, the list would be very very long.

Just to get you started, though, here is an article titled "The Language of Breastfeeding" about remembering that bmilk is the biological NORM, not a bonus or an extra over formula:
http://www.bobrow.net/kimberly/birth/BFLanguage.html

Many women (and men) like this simple list of 101 Reasons to Breastfeed Your Child:
http://www.promom.org/101/index.html

Here is another quick list from Promom.org:

Quote:

For example, the use of formula instead breastfeeding in industrialized countries is associated with:

---More cases, and more severe cases, of respiratory and gastrointestinal infections.
---Lower scores on tests of neurological development.
---Increased risk of allergies and greater intensity of problems from allergies.
---Increased risk of childhood lymphomas (cancer).
---Increased risk of breast cancer in women who were not breastfed.
---Increased risk of breast cancer in mothers who don't breastfeed.
---Increased risk of type I (juvenile, insulin-dependent) diabetes.
---Increased risk of adult intestinal disorders (ulcerative colitis, Crohn's).
---Cardiopulmonary disturbances during bottlefeeding.
---Formula-fed babies must fast longer prior to surgery than breastfed babies.
Dr. Sears has a lot of information on Bfeeding on his site:
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/2/T020100.asp

The quickest info is "Breastfeeding from Top to Bottom":

Quote:

Breastfeeding is good for every part of baby's body--from the brain to the diaper area. Here's a list:

Brain. Higher IQ in breastfed children. Cholesterol and other types of fat in human milk support the growth of nerve tissue.

Eyes. Visual acuity is higher in babies fed human milk.

Ears. Breastfed babies get fewer ear infections.

Mouth. Less need for orthodontics in children breastfed more than a year. Improved muscle development of face from suckling at the breast. Subtle changes in the taste of human milk prepare babies to accept a variety of solid foods.

Throat. Children who are breastfed are less likely to require tonsillectomies.

Respiratory system. Evidence shows that breastfed babies have fewer and less severe upper respiratory infections, less wheezing, less pneumonia and less influenza.

Heart and circulatory system. Evidence suggests that breastfed children may have lower cholesterol as adults. Heart rates are lower in breastfed infants.

Digestive system. Less diarrhea, fewer gastrointestinal infections in babies who are breastfeeding. Six months or more of exclusive breastfeeding reduces risk of food allergies. Also, less risk of Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis in adulthood.

Immune system. Breastfed babies respond better to vaccinations. Human milk helps to mature baby's own immune system. Breastfeeding decreases the risk of childhood cancer.

Endocrine system. Reduced rish of getting diabetes.

Kidneys. With less salt and less protein, human milk is easier on a baby's kidneys.

Appendix. Children with acute appendicitis are less likely to have been breastfed.

Urinary tract. Fewer infections in breastfed infants.

Joints and muscles. Juvenile rheumatoid arthritis is less common in children who were breastfed.

Skin. Less allergic eczema in breastfed infants.

Growth. Breastfed babies are leaner at one year of age and less likely to be obese later in life.

Bowels. Less constipation. Stools of breastfed babies have a less-offensive odor.
Basically, you can find as much information as you want about the superiority of bfeeding as not only a food but as a feeding method. If you have any other specific questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Missy*
http://www.promom.org/101/

You beat me to it


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

This link outlines the benefits of breastmilk. This link outlines the risks of artificial feeding.

eta- I'm nak and it took me forever to post. Lots of good info has been posted since I clicked 'reply'.


----------



## rsps (Nov 20, 2001)

I think it's okay for occasional use after they are eating other foods anyway, but my son wouldn't touch formula at that age, even though he was used to bottled breastmilk from my working FT.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

More thoughts-- I would say a little formula is not the end of the world if that's what you need to do. If a baby has no access to breastmilk, it's great that formula is available as an option. But I guess I would view it a last resort. I'm not trying to make the op feel guilty or judge her--if you have to go you have to-- but when my babies were small I just figured dh and I will have years and years-decades really-that we can spend taking trips. The time in your life when your child needs to nurse is such a small amount of time... I guess we just put off the trips.


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

You can't take baby and your mom with you? Get an extra hotel room or work something out







? Think outside the box and come up with some nifty idea? Take lots of fenugreek and pump like crazy? I wouldn't feed my kiddo formula unless it was a life or death situation, formula is nasty uke IMO.

My DS is 6 months old and I can't imagine leaving him for that long, my mind would be worthless







. I _never_ thought I would be one of those moms that couldn't leave their kids but here I am







.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm kind of confused why you feel your "need" to leave your 6 month old outweighs her "need" for you as her mother. It's not just a feeding issue. Why can't you take her with you on your trip?
I've known a few mothers who've tried to feed formula to an exclusively breastfed baby at that late an age (for surgery usually) and they wouldn't have anything to do with it no matter how hungry they got, they just waited until mama returned and screamed most of that time. I'd personally start solids as a filler before turning to formula. Or at least a sippy cup of water.

- Krista


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Have you considered goat's milk formula? My ped suggested using powdered goat's milk from Fred Meyers in the town I lived when I thought I would need to supplement a bottle a day. The stuff I used was *not liquid, refrigerated* milk because that would need to be boiled but powdered milk that I bought in a can. My ped said that goat's milk is the most similar to human milk and easiest to digest. I tasted the milk and it tasted sweet and similar (but not identical) to breatmilk.

That said, I would encourage you to ask your doctor before using goat's milk because I do not know if there is any reason that it should not be used.

I also think that it would be hard to leave my 11 month old for the weekend, so I hope that all goes well for you.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:

I'm kind of confused why you feel your "need" to leave your 6 month old outweighs her "need" for you as her mother

Ouch


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprileileen*
Hi,

My daughter is 6 1/2 months and is strictly breastfed. I intended to never feed her formula but am realizing I may need to a few times next weekend. (My husband and I are going away on a much-needed getaway, and my mom's babysitting. Although I faithfully pump every morning, I don't have enough saved up to ensure it will last the whole time.)

Considering that I faithfully breastfeed and pump, am not willing to cancel our trip, understand the benefits of breastfeeding, and do not plan on making supplementing a habit, is this okay for me to do? I'm assuming feeding her formula a few times this weekend isn't going to hurt her. Am I wrong?

Can anyone refer me to a link with info about this?

Thanks!


i cant really see how you have any other options if you are going to leave her. but personally, i don't see _that_ as an option.


----------



## thorn (Dec 28, 2004)

if she's been exclusively breastfed for 6.5 months (a time by which many people have begun to introduce solids) then I don't think a bottle or two of formula is going to have any long term detrimental effects at all.

I would probably see if she will even drink it before you leave though - my daughter won't touch it.

I would probably introduce a really filling, nutritious solid before the trip - like avocado - and then if there is not enough BM your mom can feed her some avocado to tide her over.

I wouldn't be comfortable going on a trip at that age (hah, I wouldn't be comfortable doing it now and dd is 16 months) but I don't think the snarky comments are warranted at all.


----------



## fyrflymommy (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.massbfc.org/formula/bottle.html
http://www.bellaonline.org/articles/art27021.asp
http://www.breastfeeding.org/bfacts/bottle.html


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I wouldn't ever use formula, but I also would never dream of leaving my baby that young.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:

I wouldn't ever use formula, but I also would never dream of leaving my baby that young.
Same here.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

regarding the op:

I would be concerned that your child might refuse the formula, even if they have taken a bottle in the past. We had the experience that my daughter took a bottle fine (of ebm, by the by) until I had to go back to work and leave her for a whole day at a time. Since then, she pretty much won't eat if I'm not there.

It may be that the stress of separation combined with the rank nastiness that is formula (and here I speak only of its gastronomic properties, not even starting on the nutritive ones) will cause your child to refuse to eat. Just bear the possibility in mind, and perhaps think about what you would do if it comes up.

But 6-1/2 months is still awful young to be left for a few days.

Julia


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I think that the PPs have brought up a very good point.

At 6.5 months, assuming you have already introduced solids, the effects of a few bottles of formula is the last thing I would be worried about. I would be really concenred about the levels of distress most 6 month old children would feel at being left for a weekend without their primary caretakers. I'm guessing it would have taken either of my children days to weeks to recover. In that time they would have been clingy, crying a lot and very very scared.


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42*
That said, I would encourage you to ask your doctor before using goat's milk because I do not know if there is any reason that it should not be used.

One of the expressed concerns on the threads is an unknown allergy. Around 90% of individuals with a true dairy allergy are also allergic to goat's milk. A select few luck out. I would be really nervous about leaving an infant with a new food.


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

I sympathize--we supplement with formala once or twice a week with DD. I go to school three afternoons a week and though I too pump everyday, sometimes the supply of ebm runs out before I come home and dh gives her a few onces of formula. I know it's not great, but honestly, I don't know what to do, but to try to limit it as much as possible. Which is what I would suggest for you (especially if dc is on solids--you might be able to balance ebm and solids enough that it "stretches" out the supply until you return).

Ppl are right about the allergy issue. We had a TERRIBLE reaction with what was supposed to be the "best" formula (according to our ped). It started slowly at first--just a little fussiness. But after receiving it maybe two or three times, it become worse to the point of dd screaming for several hours straight! I can't tell you how bad I felt about that (and how bad dd obviously felt)







So formula reactions can be very severe and may not be apparent after the first or second feeding. Experiment well in advance of your departure. And pump as much as you are physicaly able to leave as much ebm as you can.


----------



## MilkbarMom (Mar 28, 2003)

We have done this and it works out great. Your baby has only known you for her sole source of nutrition, leaving her without that might be very traumatizing. This is really about more than just what goes in her tummy. GEt an extra hotel room and go take them with. You can still provide some pumped milk for extended absences, but you can also be there if she NEEDS you. I really do feel that leaving a baby of her age for a weekend will not only harm your breastfeeding relationship, but your relationship with her.


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprileileen*
Hi,

My daughter is 6 1/2 months and is strictly breastfed. I intended to never feed her formula but am realizing I may need to a few times next weekend. (My husband and I are going away on a much-needed getaway, and my mom's babysitting. Although I faithfully pump every morning, I don't have enough saved up to ensure it will last the whole time.)

Considering that I faithfully breastfeed and pump, am not willing to cancel our trip, understand the benefits of breastfeeding, and do not plan on making supplementing a habit, is this okay for me to do? I'm assuming feeding her formula a few times this weekend isn't going to hurt her. Am I wrong?

Can anyone refer me to a link with info about this?

Thanks!

No, it is not horrible and you aren't "wrong".


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I would worry about my baby not drinking the formula - I'm sure at that age mine would have refused it. It tastes so different from breastmilk, which is the only food they have ever had. And I would worry about her missing me and crying for me - if she is used to you all the time, or most of the time, what is she to make of a sudden extended absence?

I don't know your situation, and you gotta do what you gotta do, but personally I wouldn't have left my child unless it was absolutely necessary.


----------



## jorismom (May 21, 2005)

I just have to agree with the other posters--if you can come up with another option besides leaving your baby you should consider it strongly. I just won an overnight stay in a very nice hotel for an award at work, and I am very anxious because it will be the first time I will be away from my daughter overnight--and my daughter is almost 4 years old! When things came up before this, we always made it a priority to bring her with us. We went to Florida for a business conference and we talked my MIL and FIL to going to Florida too so that they could take care of DD for the few hours each day we were in business functions. It worked out great, it was a big family vacation, and DP and I got to have some alone time when needed, but DD was not left without us overnight or for extended periods. The time in your life when your infant is so tiny and dependent on you goes by so fast, I would seriously reconsider your plans. I sincerely hope you do not take these comments personally, I do not know your situation and I am not judging you at all--just trying to give you a different perspective. I think our culture is very non-chalant about seperating moms and babes at young ages.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Well first off obviously you should give the baby formula in the event of there not being enough bmilk. Simply due to the fact that your baby has never had the stuff I would go ahead with leaving maybe a soy option and a milk option. (in case of allergy) But don't let anyone make you feel bad. I often times feel like some info I get on this site is extreme and I sift through all of it. I don't think that any harm is going to come of this! I never nursed my daughter until she was five weeks old and my milk was all dried up! If I can get my milk to come back and teach a baby to nurse after she'd had nothing but formula and artificial nipples you can overcome any problems that might arise!

Your doing the best you can momma and have a nice trip!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't see the harm of a couple of bottles of formula if it's necessary. Better than not having any at all, say the breastmilk runs out, formula is better than nothing. I would make sure she doesn't have any allergic reactions or digestive problems with it, not sure you have enough time to really figure that out.

And I know this wasn't what you were asking but I agree 100% with the other's that said they would never leave a 6 month old for an entire weekend. As much as I NEED a break, my baby NEEDS me more.

Good luck figuring this all out.


----------



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
I wouldn't ever use formula, but I also would never dream of leaving my baby that young.









You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angel04345*
Simply due to the fact that your baby has never had the stuff I would go ahead with leaving maybe a soy option and a milk option. (in case of allergy)


Keeping in mind, of course, that sometimes those pesky allergies can lead to far more severe reactions than a grumpy, slightly uncomfortable baby. Sometimes, anaphylaxis can occur with formula w/in just a few bottles...or less...


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

You know, the OP did not express any doubts whatsoever about leaving her 6mo. The comments on that have been awfully judgemental, imo. Oh, no one came out and said, "You awful mother" - but they didn't have to.

Perhaps the OP's mother is an integral part of the family and the baby loves being with her and has been cared for by her since birth. Who knows. Perhaps the OP is going through the kind of serious issues in her marriage that necessitate time alone with her dh to work out. Who knows.

The point is, she didn't ask for advice about whether to leave the baby or not. She asked a specific, technical question about whether a weekend of formula would harm her nursing relationship. And I think she's gotten a lot of good suggestions about that, which I'm sure she appreciates.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama*
You know, the OP did not express any doubts whatsoever about leaving her 6mo. The comments on that have been awfully judgemental, imo. Oh, no one came out and said, "You awful mother" - but they didn't have to.


Personally I was saying that *I* would never leave my baby for that long, not passing judgement or trying to make anyone who would, feel like a bad parent. It's just hard to see a thread like this and not interject your own feelings on the situation.

And I know the OP is new but this is MDC not babycenter so it is unlikely that she would get a bunch of advice about supplementing and not have anyone say something about the separation issue.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I dont know if someone else posted but it takes over a week to get the baby's gut flora back to normal after having drunk ONE bottle of formula.


----------



## turtlemama77 (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't think anyone's posts have been rude or mean. Posters have been honest. I find it hard to see a breastfeeding relationship as simply feeding a baby, there's so much more to it than that. I see part of the relationship being the attachment between mother and baby, so I find it entirely appropriate to bring that up in this situation. Perhaps it gave the OP (and other lurkers) another point of view, something else to think about.


----------



## DaladyRivkah (Mar 8, 2006)

[q]Considering that I faithfully breastfeed and pump, am not willing to cancel our trip, understand the benefits of breastfeeding, and do not plan on making supplementing a habit, is this okay for me to do? I'm assuming feeding her formula a few times this weekend isn't going to hurt her. Am I wrong?[/q]

Personally, I wouldn't do it. I'd be happier supplementing with goats milk or something. But if it's only gonna be a few bottles anyway and she's 6mo old, I'd give her solids as a supplementary meal, not formula. As far as it being "ok" it's not like you aren't allowed to, lol. You are her mother and you have to make the decision. I *would* be suprised if she'll drink that nasty tasting stuff considering she's been exclusively bf up until now and formulah is gross and breastmilk is sweet. You might have better luck with goatsmilk or something.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife*
Personally I was saying that *I* would never leave my baby for that long, not passing judgement or trying to make anyone who would, feel like a bad parent. It's just hard to see a thread like this and not interject your own feelings on the situation.

And I know the OP is new but this is MDC not babycenter so it is unlikely that she would get a bunch of advice about supplementing and not have anyone say something about the separation issue.









:


----------



## mamamuenala (Apr 20, 2003)

When you get back I would suggest Mother's Milk Tea, it is organic and can help up you supply in a few days if taken regularly. You might even drink it while your gone, although you wouldn't want to become engorged while on your trip- that will just lead to complicating the bfeeding process. I always feel that it helps quickly, although I never have been able to pump, hence I have no "ounce" idea of just how much it helps. If you do become engorged do not be shy about having your husband empty your breasts, if he is not shy about it. Mastitis is absolutely awful. Have fun.


----------



## mamamuenala (Apr 20, 2003)

I have never left my three children that young, or really much at all, those are my personal actions. I never left them while I was breastfeeding. The two times I did have to interrupt bf temporarily were for an emergency appendectomy and another operation. But people have done worse, and if this mother feels an intense need to separate from her child and rest, it is better to get that rest than to be completely overwhelmed and not be the kind of mother a baby needs. I am going on 6 years of bf and feel the weight of being needed so much. I wish you strength in your being a mother, and follow your true feelings on raising your child, it is all each of us can do.
One suggestion is if you feel intense worry over this situation why not "vacation" close by, in a way that would make you happy to see your daughter- perhaps nursing as you pop in a few times during the day, but that the bulk of time is yours to do as you please. Maybe that would give you the needed break without causing stress or physical ramifications for your child after your trip. You might both find that a happy medium?

Just an idea. Again, good luck.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I am not trying to make you feel guilty, but I would be a lot more worried about a nursing strike when you came back, not the damage that could be done by a few bottles of formula.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

I would be a lot more worried about a nursing strike when you came back, not the damage that could be done by a few bottles of formula.
That would be my concern. I'm just coming off of a nursing strike (brought on by my yelping when she bit me) with my 11 month old and it was an awful few days. Everything I read about nursing strikes referenced a separation from the mother...

Quote:

All of the following are known to occasionally result in a strike: teething, illness, sores in the baby's mouth, a change in the taste of the milk, apprehension as a result of the mother's reaction to being bitten, *prolonged separation between mother and baby*, the frequent use of bottles or the pacifier, low milk supply, etc. Some lactation experts believe that a nursing strike can many times precede the baby's mastery of a developmental skill such as crawling, standing, or walking. And sometimes the cause is never known.
http://www.breastfeed-essentials.com/nursingstrike.html

Quote:

Sometimes the cause of a nursing strike is obvious, but other times the mother may never discover the reason. Some common causes for a baby to refuse to nurse include:
mouth pain from teething, an injury, a cold sore, or a fungus infection, such as thrush,
an ear infection, which may cause pressure or pain while nursing,
pain while being held in the nursing position, perhaps due to an immunization or an injury,
a cold or stuffy nose that makes breathing difficult while nursing,
too many bottles, overuse of a pacifier, or frequent thumbsucking, which >may lead to a reduced milk supply,
regular distractions and interruptions while nursing,
*an unusually long separation from mother.*
http://www.lalecheleague.org/NB/NBNovDec92p173.html

I completely understand the need to maintain your marriage and a break, but the baby is really young now...is there any way you guys could maybe try one night in a few more months? I'm just throwing out a suggestion, take it or leave it, but to me, the risk is a nursing strike and they are hellish to deal with. Good luck with whatever you decide...just be sure to bring a pump!!


----------



## graciesma (Oct 16, 2005)

One of the biggest reasons I havent left my dd with anyone is mostly because of how I think it will be for the person watching her. She cries when I step out of the room! I worry about how stressful it could be to hear her cry for me in the middle of the night. That being said I will be the one to admit I am jelious! I would love to be able to go on a trip. Sleep in get up eat and shower when I want. Watch mindless crap on tv. Get laid 5 times a day. Order food cause I dont want to cook. Take a bath even though im not dirty!








I truly would love to do it and it seems like everyone else does too! My point is this I would do the same thing your doing. Exept my dd will not drink or eat anything unless it came from the tap! I have no friends or relatives within 1500 miles. Also the biggest reason is the one I already mentioned the fact that I cant leave the room without her crying. I would never do that to a sitter, leave them with a distraught baby. I hope you have fun and I hope it goes well. It seems like everytime someone talks about leaving babe to get a break it upsets people. MISERY LOVES COMPANY!!


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

It seems like everytime someone talks about leaving babe to get a break it upsets people. MISERY LOVES COMPANY!!
I don't think anyone is "upset" about the OP's question. She asked for information, and people are giving it. When leaving a young nursling for a period of time, there are issues to consider - allergies, whether or not a BF'd baby will drink formula, nursing strikes, etc. - that's just the reality.







It's her decision, but going away involves a risk/benefit analysis, and one can't do that without all of the facts.

And I assure you, I'm not "miserable," I am really enjoying the short time that DD is an infant. I have a two and a half year old DS and I know from experience how fleeting the "baby months" are - sure, babies are challenging, but the first few years fly by so fast, I'm doing my best to treasure this time.


----------



## graciesma (Oct 16, 2005)

In your post you said you may need it a few times (formula). If that is the case maybe leaving a half day late or coming back early could eliminate the " few times for formula " ? If not then I would say in your heart and mind you know what you willing to do. You know what your family needs and I am interested in how it works out for you.


----------



## JenJMP (Aug 8, 2005)

How about some ideas to increase your supply?
eat oatmeal, drink lots of water, get some sleep, fenugreek, pump more often
This is just off the top of my head. I'm sure other mamas have lots more info.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *graciesma*
It seems like everytime someone talks about leaving babe to get a break it upsets people. MISERY LOVES COMPANY!!

Your post made me really sad.

When I left my kids overnight for the first time I met them. THe last time, though, I had a great time. All the many nights before that, though... was I miserable? Certainly not. I realize that their babyhood is so very short and want spend it with them. I don't feel jealous of women leaving their six month old babies, I feel only sad. Sad that they feel the need to leave something they can never have again (they truly are babies only once) and sad that I will never have that dependent baby for myself again.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I travelled on when my child was about 9 months old. I can tell you that I felt a HUGE relief when I resigned myself the fact that we were going to use formula for the time I was gone.

I was incredibly stressed and measuring my self-worth by the number of ounces that came through the horns into the litttle bottles. It was simply unthinkable to add extra pumping sessions to my already squeezed day and spend that much less time nursing and holding my baby.

We don't any food allergies in the family and I used whatever free sample had been sent to me. I'm sure we tried it once before we left. Nipple confusion really wasn't an issue since we were already using pumped breastmilk. I had really wanted NOT to use formula but it was this huge pressure I was putting on myself. Honestly, it was a relief just to let that go, and say I did the best I could.

Just wanted to share my story with you. Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## Kontessa (Nov 5, 2005)

aprileileen, If you need this trip then I wish you the best and hope it is all you and yours need it to be!

As for formula, baby not not take it and you may not want her to anyway! You have done so well breastfeeding and as someone who has had to battle for any nursing relationship at all because if illness and thrush and now a nursing strike, I must share that I think the formula a bad idea. I would pump more like others have said, try to get more of a supply, and have your mother use some real foods to help if there is not enough milk. I would hate to see you go through what I and many others are.

Bright Blessings to you and yours,
Kontessa


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife*

And I know this wasn't what you were asking but I agree 100% with the other's that said they would never leave a 6 month old for an entire weekend. As much as I NEED a break, my baby NEEDS me more.

Good luck figuring this all out.


Me and my babe spent the first 47 nights of his life apart. It SUCKED!
This was us.








...............Fifty................. Miles................ Away................









.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crissei*
Me and my babe spent the first 47 nights of his life apart. It SUCKED!
This was us.








...............Fifty................. Miles................ Away................








.

I'm sure it was terribly hard on you (and baby) though I know it was necessary and not something you chose to do. I couldn't imagine how hard that would be and I'm so sorry that you went thru this. I was born prematurely and with problems and spent the first 2 months in the NICU. I was also 10 weeks early and 2 lbs 12 oz. Even back then, my mom still managed to pump and drive to the hospital and nurse me. I continued breastfeeding until I was 2 1/2 yrs old so if the desire and effort is made, even with a long separation you can successfully breastfeed. I would still never _choose_ to leave my child for more than a couple hrs at such a young age. And that is what the OP is about.


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

oops! I meant to add a







: under your quote.
I was supporting you.









Its crazy but it was so hard to leave him that I entertained the idea of sneaking DS out of the nicu, in my shirt.







:

Your mom was a real pioneer!


----------



## maemae (Mar 11, 2006)

What is nak, out of curiousity?

- Maegan


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

nak means nursing at keyboard, pecking with 1 hand.....please excuse typos and lower cases, and shortness of message.....(such as me right now...)


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I had to go back to work when ds was 6 months old. He had been only breastfed up till then with a few practice bottles thrown in. I had the opposite experience of most people here. When I was gone, I'd leave a bottle of bm and a bottle of formula and nursed him at lunch. Ds refused the bm, week after week after week. He knew it wasn't me. He was ok with the formula. It was just something different, I guess and didn't offend him so much. So, ds had one bottle of formula a day from the age of 6 months till about 9 months. He is still nursing now at 2.5 years and is extremely healthy.

I have taken my mom along on several vacations now, btw, works out nicely for us all.


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

aprileileen - I just wanted to say that I support you in wanting a weekend away. I cannot believe how many posters have felt the need to comment negatively on that, when you didn't even ask about it. Don't let all that negativity get to you. If you really feel that you need that break, then by all means take it. If your Mom is anything like my Mom, your baby will be well cared for and loved to bits!









I completely understand wanting some time away. My girls are 3.5 years and 13 months, and I remember sleepless nights and never seeing my husband when they were very young. One weekend for you and your husband when your baby is 6 months old sounds fair to me. And your Mom babysitting, too! How nice! My Mom came and stayed with us for 4 months after the birth of our second child. What a blessing she was.









When my DH and I realized that we could be a "family-centered family" and not a "child-centered family", things improved greatly for ALL of us - the children and DH and I, too.

And I am a nursing Mom, too.







:


----------



## snarfywarning (Dec 11, 2005)

Just One Bottle Won't Hurt..Or Will It?

That link pertains to newborns, but it is an interesting read.

I think that you should try to get enough milk saved up. I am sure you can do it mama! Pump like a mad woman!


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

I am very appalled at the content of some of the comments. She asked if a few bottle will hurt her nursing relationship. I don't think she cares if you are the best mother in the world whos never left your 6yr old EVER! this comment is for no one in general just a reminder that its okay to NOT say hurtfull things to another momma! Would you want someone to do that to you?

Furthermore I completely support your decision momma and you have a good time! Like I said I didn't nurse my daughter until she was five weeks and my milk dried up! She didn't actually start nursing from the breast until she was 12weeks but was having pumped milk by 7wks. I could never pump to save my life or hers for that matter so at the end of an eight our day at work I was only able to offer her one bottle of expressed BMilk a day and the rest was formula. If your concerened about a lactose problem try lacto free. That was what she was using.

Have a fun trip and you are a wonderfull momma just asking means that you care!


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

Quote:

If your concerened about a lactose problem try lacto free.
Lactose intolerance is NOT the same thing as an allergy. An allergy can kill. That's been the only concern I've expressed on this thread and, while it may not be a common problem, it's been my reality. A milk-based formula could have killed my son. A soy-based formula would have made him, at least, very ill.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angel04345*
I am very appalled at the content of some of the comments. She asked if a few bottle will hurt her *nursing relationship*.

I think people are trying to point out that an allergy is not the only possible harm that could be presented by leaving a 6 month old for the weekend.

I do not like the feeling that I am basically endorsing leaving your young infants for days, that that will have no effect on the bfeeding or larger parenting relationship, if I do not say *something.*

Additionally, it has appeared for a couple days that the OP is not returning so I think it is good that ALL issues with this plan are out there so if someone else comes along they do not say, "See there are no issues *outside of a possible allergy* with leaving your young infant for the weekend."


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

I will say, too, that I agree that an allergy is not the only risk. I've just been staying at the hospital with my son in the pediatric ward when an infant was admitted with complete systemic shut-down following an anaphylactic reaction to formula, so it's a very real and immediate danger that should always be considered.

I don't think many people realize how quickly a nursing relationship can be compromised; for some people, the concrete idea of an allergic reaction might be easier to grasp.


----------



## cynotgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

Just as long as you try your best to keep your milk supply going, I think it'd be fine. I would do that. I just go the flu and dd was going to her aunties, I don't have enough bm pumped and stored, and was prepared to tell her auntie to give her one bottle....

Hey, we all cheat every now and then and eat some oreo, right


----------



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
I do not like the feeling that I am basically endorsing leaving your young infants for days, that that will have no effect on the bfeeding or larger parenting relationship, if I do not say *something.*

it is good that ALL issues with this plan are out there so if someone else comes along they do not say, "See there are no issues *outside of a possible allergy* with leaving your young infant for the weekend."
















: Well said.


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I would be mostly nervous about an allergic reaction to formula. There is nothing terreible about formula if it's absolutely necessary, but I think it should be avoided at all costs. My parents tested different formulas (and even goat's milk and cow's milk) with me at a young age just to test it out since my mom had a hard time pumping and I threw up violently every time.

Could you try some bilk boosting supplements to help you pump more? I have more luck with the pump if dd is nursing on the other breast while I'm pumping so I get the let down. Also, you could try hand expressing some after pumping. I can hand express extra milk after pumping when the pump was no longer getting any more milk.

ETA: I agree that it seems wrong to be gone from such a young baby for so long by choice. The longest I've ever been away from dd was 8 hours. we did it ONCE because we had concert tickets and had no idea it would take so long. She was with her grandma and got pumped bm, but it still killed me to be away from her so long. I hated it









On the other hand, the same can't be said for all parents. You may need the weekend away just to keep your sanity. Taking medications while bfing isn't ideal, but if you had severe ppd and only prescription AD's could help, it's the lesser of 2 evils. If the benefits of a weekend away outweigh the risks, who are we to judge? I just hope you keep a close relationship with your baby otherwise. good luck!


----------



## Orange Crayon (Nov 1, 2004)

First off to the OP. Good luck to whatever you decide mama..

Second to all the mamas who were judging her for leaving her babe..Think about how you feel when somebody judges your choices as a mother.
Some of you may say it dosent bother you but it can tear others down.
She didnt ask you about leaving. She asked about supplimenting. And I see she is a new member. Not much of a welcome..


----------



## Mybabymommy (Mar 12, 2006)

But not horrible.

If you need to go and you have no other milk source, than it will be fine.

I'd personally not leave a baby that young, but I'm sure she'll be fine. Infact she may do better iwth the seperation than you do LOL

Sarah







)


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haleyelianasmom*
You may need the weekend away just to keep your sanity. Taking medications while bfing isn't ideal, but if you had severe ppd and only prescription AD's could help, it's the lesser of 2 evils. If the benefits of a weekend away outweigh the risks, who are we to judge? I just hope you keep a close relationship with your baby otherwise. good luck!

I agree, but I think that ignoring the fact that there are possible side effects (of medication or leaving your young infant for the weekend) is not the way to go about doing that. If you feel you truly need to do something non-optimal, you can still do it and feel good *while acknowledging the risks.*


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

She didnt ask you about leaving. She asked about supplimenting.
Actually she asked:

Quote:

Considering that I faithfully breastfeed and pump, am not willing to cancel our trip, understand the benefits of breastfeeding, and do not plan on making supplementing a habit, is this okay for me to do? I'm assuming feeding her formula a few times this weekend isn't going to hurt her. Am I wrong?
I think that people laid out what they understood as the risks of supplementing due to extended separation for young baby, in response to the OP's question. I specifically gave her information on nursing strikes, in actually what I think was a neutral, non-judgmental response. People answer questions, posed on a (relatively public) message board based on their experiences. We're (well, mostly) not doctors or clinicians, we're just real moms who answer based upon our acquired knowledge and opinions, posting on an (ahem) attachment parenting and natural family living board. Posting on different types of parenting boards will likely extrapolate more varied responses.

Don't shoot the messenger and all of that....


----------



## Orange Crayon (Nov 1, 2004)

Quote:

and do not plan on making supplementing a habit, is this okay for me to do?
I still only see her asking if it was ok to suppliment a couple of times, not asking weather or not she could go.
And I know that this is an AP board


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

This is a little OT of where this thread has been going, but I just wanted to say that there are several studies that show that increasing length of pumping (30 min or 2 minutes after the last drop of milk) is a more effective way of increasing output than adding extra pumping sessions.

(This is from the LLL B-fing Answer Book, I could find the exact ref if you'd like.)


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snarfywarning*
Just One Bottle Won't Hurt..Or Will It?

Great link!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm surprised how many people are saying, "She only asked about supplementing, so restrict your comments to that." I think doing so would be irresponsible of us. If someone asked in the diapering forum whether a diaper would leak if a baby was only changed every 6 hours, we would not only answer the question, but we would also mention the risk of diaper rash. If someone asked in the nighttime parenting forum whether a newborn can overheat with blankets, we would not only answer the question, but we would also mention the risk of suffocation. (I think we could all come up with multiple examples, but I'll stop there.) So why is it not ok to not only answer the OP's question about the risks of supplementing with formula for a weekend, but to also mention the likely emotional distress to the baby? Maybe the OP has already considered it, maybe not. It would be foolish of us to assume either way. And I also think every person who has responded to this thread has been polite and respectful. I have seen no flaming at all.

To the OP, if you're still here, I second the recommendations of taking your mom and baby with you on your trip. I've known several people who have done this, and they all said it worked out wonderfully!


----------

